# Release trunk after my car is started remotely



## peterng (Nov 16, 2015)

I have an Autostart AS-2481TWS Remote Starter.
After I release the trunk of my 2015 Honda Accord LX, I can use the remote starter to start it remotely.
However, after my 2015 Honda Accord LX is started remotely by remote starter, I cannot use the remote starter to release the trunk right now.
Is it possible to install my remote starter in such a way that after my 2015 Honda Accord LX is started remotely by the remote starter, I can use the remote starter to release the trunk?


----------



## peterng (Nov 16, 2015)

I ask the question because the guy who installed my remote starter said it is not possible.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

When you programmed the bypass for the vehicle you used a certain key. In some vehicles once it is started, that key becomes inoperable, Like if it was in the ignition. If you have a second key for that vehicle try using that to pop the trunk while the remote starter is active, that will confirm my theory. If so, the remote starter has the first key code and will lock out that key from the computer when engaged. Make sense?


----------

